# new to the market.



## alwayssnagged25 (Apr 20, 2018)

just bought a boat last year, and looking to add a fishfinder. i would love to have one with side imaging, and a clear downscan imaging. would like to keep it under 500$. any recommendations?


----------



## hookedonfishing (May 4, 2013)

What size screen 5" 0r 7 " where will you be fishing Erie or inland what about a GPS for around 500 range few options in 5 inch fully loaded with GPS meaning actually shows a chart not just boat icon n a white background look at a 7 " loaded & gps with all your looking for 750 or under if I was you is take a trip to bass pro or cabelas or some local shop n look at displays look around at units garmin striker lowrance hook 7 triple shot hummingbird maybe in 7" right close to your 500 mark with side &down without the GPS that shows some detail


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Good advice from hookedonfishing!

Since you are starting out new, I will add I would definitely not buy any unit without GPS.
IMO having GPS is functionally more important than having SI or DI because it is the one feature that will allow you to return to any "spot" over and over again. GPS can also help you find your way back on unfamiliar waters after dark. It's great to be able to use your electronics to find some hidden spots but it's even better to be able to return to them.
While we're at it I would also advise getting the biggest screen size you can afford. If you split a screen between several views a 5" screen gets a lot smaller than you would think.
Brand to me isn't all that important. All the players in todays marked make pretty good stuff. I personally like Lowrance but I've been using Low units for the last 40+ years so I'm used to the set up and their drop down menus. I have 1 friend that uses Birds and another who uses Garmin and all the units work great. Some folks will say you have to buy this or that unit since they are the best, truth is most people have very little experience using all the available brands out there. What is important is to learn to use whatever unit you choose.
Even though people call their units "fish finders" they are technically "sonar units". The units itself can not find fish but the units function is to display water depth and what ever objects are or may be luring there. The purpose of any unit is to display the bottom contour and whatever info is in between the transducer and the bottom. Whether the view is SI, DI or 2d sonar, all the info will be displayed but how you see it and interpret it will be different. With that said, I think that a really good 2d sonar with GPS is better to have than a smaller unit with all the "extras".
In level of importance I would consider....
-2d sonar with GPS
-Size of screen
-Cost
-DI & SI (this is like adding candy) I would not give up a bigger screen or GPS for either of these features. regular sonar is still showing you everything down there, it just shows it to you in a different format.

I see cost as the 3rd thing to consider because electronics are so expensive. Buy the unit you really want even if you have to save a little longer.

Good luck in your decision.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

I agree if you are fishing a lake you know very well. If you are fishing a lake you do not know, then side imaging becomes very important IF you know what to look for.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I'm not trying to say SI & DI aren't useful tools, I'm simply trying to give advice based on a budget of $500.
I'm a true fan of using electronics and all they have to offer. If we were to extend this thing out with no limits in mind, sure add SI and DI and also I would never add a unit that couldn't be networked with other units. If you mark a way point on the console unit, I want to see that waypoint on the bow unit too.
Screen size to me is way more important than SI. If you have a 5" screen and you spit that screen between 2 different views, that gives you 2.5" for (let's just say) GPS and something else. 2.5" is not much area being displayed when you're looking for your waypoint on the open water unless you are zoomed way out.
Now lets take that same 5" screen and split the view again, this time in SI & DI. So now your SI view is 2.5". Now set your SI to 30' left & right of center. Now you are looking at 60' of lake bottom on 2.5" of screen (minus the water depth). Are you really getting all the info you want?
Personally I don't like using SI on anything smaller than a full unsplit 8" screen. Too much detail is lost on the smaller view screens. Especially on SI, screen size does matter when trying to scan large areas of open water. Big stuff will show up for sure but what about the little stuff like a couple of stumps. We also have to keep in mind your very best views on SI are only going to happen when the boat is moving in a straight line and usually when moving like 3 or 4 mph. 
Most people fish the same couple of lakes week after week. Assuming a person on a $500 electronics budget isn't going to be traveling around to new waters every week, SI is something that gets used very little after only a very short period of time. I will note that I do have 1 friend that always has the SI view turned on at his console unit and also this same guy doesn't pay much attention to it because he fishes the same water all the time. 

Let's expand on the networking thing. If the OP would think that he or she would ever be adding a 2nd unit in the future then I would make sure my original purchase had that capability. For myself I would only ever buy a unit that had networking ability .

...just sayin


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

So do you have SI?


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

I would tend to shy away from the new Hook series until they get the lag issues sorted out. Seems the processor is not quite up to snuff. I'm not talking down Lowrance I have 2 of them and a died in the wool Lowrance user.


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

If you're near a Cabelas or BP, check their bargain bins ... in the spring, I was in Avon and came across a Lowrance HD Gen 2 w/a 9" touch screen ... list price was almost $1800, it sat around for a while, they had it marked down to $1100, then $900, I waited and rolled the dice and got it for under $600 ... I too had a $500 budget but stretched it for this ... my buddy is a little bent, he watched and played the bid game on eBay for a deal, ended up paying real close to list for a 7" Gen 3, almost $1400 for list of about $1600 ... the only thing he has that I don't is CHIRP ... haven't got mine hooked up yet but from what I can see using his it'll be a while before we even figure out how to use that stuff, right now he's lucky to find fish (which he didn't do last weekend  ) was 30 some years before I ever even had one and usually caught fish so fishing with anything is an upgrade, I decided that a bigger screen was a legit trade off for that function considering it was about 70% off ...


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

leeabu said:


> So do you have SI?


Yes.
I have Lowrance HDS gen 1. 
I jumped on board as soon as it was available but I don’t have a budget. I buy whatever I want....within reason. I do travel around some and fish new water a few times a year and although SI can be helpful I don’t find it necessary. 
I do use SI on occasion but it’s not my favorite thing to do. I find as much structure & cover with conventional sonar as I do with SI.


----------



## hookedonfishing (May 4, 2013)

I forgot to mention if you can wait around few more months should be some good units for black Friday around price point your looking at new models coming spring so some brands might be phasing out certain ones watch marketplaces some might be upgrading decent deals if you know what to look for


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Also to add I don't hardly ever use my SI on my units other then showing some the Image. I fish a bunch of different lakes and never once needed SI to find and catch fish. I have 2 Gen 3 touch 9 units on my boat (Not in your price range) and if you look real hard you might be able to find close-out sales on the Gen 3 units, especially the 7" since they've been discontinued. The Carbons have taken their place. Awesome units.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

crappiedude said:


> Yes.
> I have Lowrance HDS gen 1.
> I jumped on board as soon as it was available but I don’t have a budget. I buy whatever I want....within reason. I do travel around some and fish new water a few times a year and although SI can be helpful I don’t find it necessary.
> I do use SI on occasion but it’s not my favorite thing to do. I find as much structure & cover with conventional sonar as I do with SI.


Well back to your original post. I totally agree the 2d and gps are the most important. I do rely on SI to plot GPS points I want to come back and explore. The more you have to display on a screen, the more a bigger screen is necessary. I have a 5 inch unit on the back of my boat with 2d and gps that I use for trolling. I have an 11 inch on the front of the boat with 2d, si, di, gps I use for bass fishing. I do not network as I want the separate transducers at each end of my boat. I use my SI on the front of my boat with the transducer mounted on my foot control motor. I can sit in one spot and pan 360 degrees around my boat. Very helpful for finding that hump you drifted off of or where that school of fish you were just on have moved to.


----------



## die4irish (Jun 8, 2004)

alwayssnagged25 said:


> just bought a boat last year, and looking to add a fishfinder. i would love to have one with side imaging, and a clear downscan imaging. would like to keep it under 500$. any recommendations?


https://www.amazon.com/Garmin-Echom...F8&qid=1533163463&sr=8-7&keywords=garmin+94sv


----------



## WalleyeRunner (Jun 4, 2012)

I know you said $500 limit but for $599 you can get a 9" Garmin with side scan, down imagine, 2d sonar, transducer all on a 9" screen. Garmin striker 9 sv for $599 on many sites. Well worth the extra $100 in my opinion to get everything you want and on a big screen. I personally own lowrances but woukdnwo hesitate to buy a garmGa with all the good things I've been reading about them.


----------

